
Online Python Editor with Live Syntax Checking - ethanchewy
https://pythonbuddy.com/
======
ethanchewy
Hi everyone, I created this tool called PythonBuddy
([http://pythonbuddy.com/](http://pythonbuddy.com/)) which allows developers
to directly program in python online with a live syntax checker.

I made this so that free and open source MOOCs like edX or codecademy could
easily embed and use this on their courses so students wouldn't have to go
through the frustrations of setting up a Python environment and jump right
into Python programming. Also, professors and teachers could easily set up a
server and allow students to quickly test out their code with PythonBuddy
online.

I love feedback so feel free to leave a question or suggestion below

And by the way, this is completely open sourced
([https://github.com/ethanchewy/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecke...](https://github.com/ethanchewy/OnlinePythonLinterSyntaxChecker))
so you can host your own PythonBuddy for your class or for fun! :)

~~~
LordWinstanley
Looks good. Nice work!

I've not done more than 'kick the tyres' at the moment, but once thing I would
suggest is to try and optimize the layout a bit better on mobile.

On a tablet screen in horizontal mode, there's a lot of wasted space round the
code entry and the output boxes and you have to scroll up and down from one to
the other, as they don't both fit on screen at once.

How it works on mobile should be a priority, as something like this would be
the kind of thing that, more often than not, you'd idly tinker with, while on
a phone or tablet

------
git-pull
Nifty!

Some nitpicks:

You can do a "display: none" on the #output ID when it's empty and add some
effects to it.

In the examples wrap the print's in parenthesis. Instead of

    
    
        print 'hi'
    

Do

    
    
        print('hi')
    

Example one has a misspelling in

    
    
        methodds.append(lambda x: x + i)
    

but maybe its useful because it shows off the linting/error detection. If it's
there on purpose, add a tooltip so newcomers know it's an intentional bug for
demonstrating the linter.

I like it. Starred.

